# Srollsawing - problem solver



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Scroll saws are a great tool for transforming art onto wood. But living in an old farmhouse. I've run into lots of tight jams and my scroll was there to rescue me. Installing floor planks around radiator, I cut cardboard templates and accurately cut my new flooring.

Our refrigerator doors shelves were broken for the 2nd time in 2 years. I copied hooks onto thin plywood and glued them onto my wooden shelves.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

That looks awesome! I have used the scroll saw many times for installing flooring and doing repairs around the house. You can't beat it for accuracy. Especially around those corners and irregular shaped areas. Your repair looks great! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I find the scroll saw to be the most versatile tool in my shop. I turn to it for most anything that I can. 
I have an old Craftsman direct drive that has hooks to hold pinned blades sideways, so you can cut with it much like a band saw. When possible, I prefer it to the bandsaw because I get a more controlled cut.
I have clamped emory cloth into my scroll saw and used it as a sander. It'll get into spots that other power sander just won't. I have seen that they sell specialized sanding things for scroll saw. I have found though that any saw with jaws to clamp pinless blades will also hold a five inch length of emory cloth. If you don't have emory cloth, you can take any quality, cloth backed, sandpaper, and rip strips off and use like emory cloth. Just make sure the strips are the same length as your blades. Tension them a little looser than blades though.
And of course it does detail work like no other tool in the shop.

This is an interesting topic. 
I'd love to read about other things people do with scroll saws that most people don't consider scroll work.


----------

